# Trying to get a purple hair color.



## snyper1982 (Feb 12, 2015)

My friend at work is wanting to change her hair from a redish color, to a purple one. Here is what her hair looks like now:





She is wanting to get her hair to look like this:







Any tips on getting that result?


----------



## Lin1018 (Feb 14, 2015)

I would suggest you ask on http://www.haircrazy.com/


----------

